
TLDW – Search inside of videos from YC, VCs and established founders - javaughn12
https://usetldw.video/
======
javaughn12
Javaughn here, I'm on the team that built TLDW. The most precious things for
founders is usually time and knowledge/insights. Having to watch start-up
videos often waste time, so why not skip to the part of the video that answers
the questions you're trying to ask?

TLDW allows you to do that and so much more! Enjoy and upvote us if you like
it.

Happy to answer any questions you have too!

~~~
qppo
Why doesn't your website respect the "back" button?

~~~
javaughn12
hi qppo, we built this site over the last few days for a hackathon, so haven't
be able to make all the product edits we wanted to create a delightful
experience

thanks so much for your comment and for checking our site

------
stratenjine
Hi. I did something similar back in 2016 - scripting/abusing the youtube api
to skip inside the video.

[https://tldws-16b54.web.app/#/discover](https://tldws-16b54.web.app/#/discover)
A little side project that went nowhere.

Website's up, but I'm not sure api calls work anymore.

Anyway, I'm all for TLDWing videos. You are welcome to message me if you think
I can contribute eyalfein@gmail.com

~~~
javaughn12
Thanks, Stratenjine! Also love the name YouTuLong

------
skeselj
I think this is a great product you've built.

Suggestion: for each snippet / moment you show, show the thumbnail at that
time.

Related: Google's Key Moments effort:
[https://blog.google/products/search/key-moments-video-
search...](https://blog.google/products/search/key-moments-video-search/).

~~~
javaughn12
that's a good idea! we're definitely looking into how to do that

------
Jorghi12
This is really cool! I'd love if I could search a phrase and have all video
snippets coalesced together!

~~~
javaughn12
Good idea!

------
shacrw
Great product, couldn't resist sharing on Twitter
[https://twitter.com/shacrw_/status/1305602760491053057](https://twitter.com/shacrw_/status/1305602760491053057)

~~~
javaughn12
glad you liked it! thanks for the tweet

------
kinganurag
I think this is a great idea.

I wish you luck.

You probably have plans to promote. If not already, you should start building
the email list for your self and launch on as many platform as you can, ex:
product hunt, pitch ground, app sumo, there are so many :)

As a founder myself, i wish you all the success!

~~~
javaughn12
Thanks, Nurag. We'll get on those

------
joypatel0123
If only you could run this on all of youtube..would save so much time

~~~
javaughn12
oh ya that would be amazing!

~~~
codetrotter
And also on Twitch VODs (recordings of past streams).

~~~
javaughn12
oh didn't think of that! thanks codetrotter

------
ashwinl
Yes! Finally. Feature request: user generated time-synced commenting Breaker,
Genius.com-esque?

~~~
javaughn12
Really good, idea! We'll add it to our list for next products

------
malston
This is awesome and will personally save me hours of time! Congrats Javaughn
and team!

------
caseyf7
This is really great. Will YouTube let you monetize this in any way?

~~~
javaughn12
That's a good question, Casey!We're not sure, but will look into it

------
sora12
Awesome product! Looking forward to using it.

~~~
javaughn12
You can use it now, Sora!
[https://usetldw.video/home.html](https://usetldw.video/home.html)

If you have a set of videos you'd like us to add let us know!

------
su4b
Cool, which search engine are you using?

~~~
javaughn12
We'll using Elastic Search

------
joship
this is amazing javaughn + co!

~~~
javaughn12
Glad you like it Joship!

------
bnshannon
Love it! Go #OnDeck Fam!

------
Soph32
Awesome to see!

------
Zooooey
Upvote!

~~~
javaughn12
Thanks, Zoooey!

------
hellosmile
upvote!

~~~
javaughn12
thanks, Smile!

